# Help Me Out



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ok today i stopped by to my local fish shop and there was a solo red id say 7" he was finger chasing me non-stop he wasnt guarding eggs nothing!
well i have six reds in a 55gl ranging from 3-4" i was thinking about trading them in for him. should i do it. reason for my idea is because i like the red but i also love my redbelliess but dont plan on getting a 75gl any sooner. should i do this ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It would be a better choice for a 55g if you like him as the six reds will soon outgrow the 55. Im sure you will be able to find more small reds when you decide to get a 75g.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks cluster, itts hard to give them up like that but i really do it for their best









and this red is bad a$$ !


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do it. That solo 7"rbp might be a p*ssy cat in your tank.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

True but hell be better in a 55 instead of six reds


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd go for it! No guarantee he'll act the same way in your tank but at least you know he naturally has that personality so might take a bit for him to open up, might not.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

I wouldnt do it. imo i dont like single pygos


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I like schools but those guys will outgrow the 55 in no time. If its a nice red & you want him I say go for it!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i decided to get him beleive me it breaks my heart to give up my shaol wich ive had since they were 1.5" and my fist p's








but six reds in a 55gl just wouldnt cut it









i think what i did was best for them


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

nice







, does he still finger chase now that you put him in?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nOPE NOT YET BUT HE HAND FEEDS !


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet pickup pfreak. Hopefully he comes around and starts beasting on you again. Right now I have 13 reds in a 125 and they hand feed shrimp from me. Crazy feeling have (13) 4-5" hungry pygos charging your hands, lol.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nicee pick up man


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice looking RbP. But if you are going to go solo why not get a rhom.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

sadboy said:


> Nice looking RbP. But if you are going to go solo why not get a rhom.


Agree. You should have give the sanchezi the tank... or a rhom would be better. IMO the only pygo that I could remotely think about keeping solo is a piraya. Anyhow he has really nice coloration.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

What tank is your Sanchezi in now?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good. I have found larger fishing nets that are almost flat bottomed (wide and shallow) are best to soop p's without having them tear them up after one use like they will do with deep nets where their hear is always against the net,.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice red! Can't wait to see the finger chasing vid


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> What tank is your Sanchezi in now?


20 gl tank

thanks guys i really like him and how long or do you think hell outgrow this 55gl ?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

sell the 55gal. Buy a 75gal. Put him in the 75gal. Grab 3 more his size and put in 75gal. Sanchezi in a 20gal? idk...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

NICE piranha man! Im really excited for you!

I know how it is when you visit a shop and they have that monster red youve been looking for. He looks awesome! Post update pics now and again. Really really happy for you


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Guys !

And DW its not as easy as you put it there arnt many looking for 55gl


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ok this guy was finger chasing like crazy this morning!

do you guys think this red was raised solo?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Could be, maybe someone was thinning out their shoal and he was the troublemaker...hence the attitude


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I bet cause i really hit the jackpot with this one i should have a vid up today


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

VIDEO


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

After school ^^^


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Beautiful red!!! Seriously that is a nice fish, it looks very healthy.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks sanjo


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

sorryabout background noises.... enjoy!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

NICE! It looks like you got him to be comfortable again. Thats one insane red you got, Seeing yours I wish my finger chasing baby reds grew up faster into monsters like the one you have now. Really nice grab, looking really heathy too.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You did the right thing... Congrats on your new Red!


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

your a lucky man, I love my reds, but they are pussies compared to my mac, he finger chases, my reds swim like crazyfish


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a red now that is the trouble maker in the shoal, they finger chase when "he" does, and when "he" makes off with the food they don't bother chasing it down. I wonder if I separated them I could train this red to be a beast like how yours is.
Decisions decisions . . .


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Try it out!! You have nothing to lose


----------

